# Best polish applicator pads - for hand polish



## JCW_GP (Jul 20, 2010)

Your thoughts please .... :buffer:

Best polish applicator pads when hand polishing - im running low :wall:

Thanks


T


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I rather like Lake Countrys Red/White applicator http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html

:thumb:


----------



## JCW_GP (Jul 20, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> I rather like Lake Countrys Red/White applicator http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html
> 
> :thumb:


The out of stock ones :wall:

LOL


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ultimate german ones from CYC are good - does'nt mean they're the 'best' though..


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

These are ok

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shop.php/accessories/sonus-sfx-professional-applicators/p_31.html

and in stock


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-light-cut-hand-pad-polish.html


----------



## JCW_GP (Jul 20, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Maybe this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-light-cut-hand-pad-polish.html


They look interesting - thanks Bud ! :thumb:


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html

These are really good. Slightly smaller than the megs ones which means you can get them in your tub of wax easier. Good price as well.


----------



## Urran (May 27, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> I rather like Lake Countrys Red/White applicator http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html
> 
> :thumb:


+1. I use this with Dodo LP in places i dont want to put a polisher near. Such as those tidy corners in the "doorway" (i dont know the real term in english) and under the bonnet etc. I think those places must be worked, or the job is not done properly


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

+ how ever many for the German applicators from CYC..


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

JCW_GP said:


> They look interesting - thanks Bud ! :thumb:


I have LC CCS red white and orange hand foam pads and i really love them, the orange one has a great bite and leave a nice finish. it's the one i use most.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

what are the lake country hand polishing pads like


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

CCS Euro Foam Hand Polishing Applicators


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

are they good to use should i get white or orange pad to polish light swirls out


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

They just work fine as good as polish machine version. What to choose depends on your task. I use orange with menz 3.02 and white with less aggressive polish like 106fa,zpc and zaio


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

id be using srp only ive got at moment


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

SRP has very mild abrasive, white would be good. I've never tried with SRP though. 
Have you cosidered a MF pad? 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/blue-perl-microfibre-applicator-pads-pkg/2/prod_186.html
or
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/sonus-der-wunder-applicators-pkg/2/prod_136.html


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

ive been using a circle shaped mf pad for both srp and colli 915, i found that i was ether using too much product or wasnt getting even coverage, so want to try something different. I used a ag sponge last year with a liquid wax thought that was good. I have been looking at ether the ultimate german applicator or sonus sfx pads from cyc, then i came across lake country pads.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

when using foam pads, should i use 2 to 3 pea sized polish onto pad and work it in?


----------

